# Classical Music Forums



## lalitha

Classical Music Forum - A forum dedicated to classical music (from ancient and medieval music over baroque, classical, romantic and up to modern.

www.magle.dk


----------



## syamala

*classical music forum*

Classical music is divine be it be Indian or western.This forum is a good platform for people who wants to discuss about music. Discussion empower our knowledge. I cherish my membership in this forum.


----------



## Head_case

?

Lalitha - the link looks like it's linked to just 1 Danish composer.

There is a page of download links there:

http://www.magle.dk/music-mp3-downloads.html

Looks like he's the recipient of the Award of the Arts of the Freemasons in 2001. A young composer with lots of connections then.


----------



## fresk

*great*

these sites are good place to discuss about movies and i am looking forward to visit these sites.


----------

